
Crypto notifications service (messenger) - jeff_sig
Crypto notifications service Email and Facebook messenger. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.signality.io
======
amingilani
Welcome to the HN community and thank you for posting your first submission.

In cases like this, you probably want to post the link directly instead of
padding it around with text :)

